# Rasbora behaivor



## emoore3 (Oct 18, 2003)

How long have they been in the tank? They might be checking out thier new home. Give it a few days and they will probably start swimming in the tank. I don't know if they will school since there in no "danger" in the tank, therefore no need to school.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Well this is there 2nd day into the tank, most swim around the tank in a school but 10 of them just swim up and down the glass. IDK I guess its just nothing to worry about. I've heard that even though there isn't "danger" that they will still school sorta. Hopefully they will once the plants grow in.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

:icon_lol: Here are a few common behavior :

- Swim up and down when you're far away : They are still adapting to new home.

- Swim up and down when you're close by : Begging for food.

- Just swim on the surface with their head pointing up : lack of O2 or experiencing a huge pH fluctuation.

- Darting or jumping out from the water : Ammonia or nitrite reading.

- upside down : dead or soon to be dead fish :tongue:


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

lol.....Well there not afraid of me no more. None are dying or dead, none jumping out of the water, none swimming up at the surface because lack of O2, and yes they are swimming up and down lol. Oh well! haha at least there beautiful fish!


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Don't worry, its a normal process. All my new mollies, swordtails, and rainbows did it for a few days after being introduced to the new tank. Eventually it stopped.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

It's also very possible that there is a bit of ammonia or nitrite in the water. 

In my experience, fish go "glass surfing" only when something in the water is irritating them. Otherwise, they settle down and just hang around, looking for food. 

If you had cories you would know for sure since they are so sensitive to water conditions. They will surf endlessly up and down the glass until water conditions are right.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

There not glass surfing as of now, I tested the water when they did that and it was zero for nitrite and ammonia. I also do a 25% water changes two times a week. I dont think my water is bad haha. I think they were just getting used to the tank.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

That's good to hear. 

Sounds like they are seeing the inside of the tank reflected in the glass, and are trying to swim into the reflection.


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

That's nice to hear, my 20+ cardinals had the exact same behavior when I first introduced them.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I doubt it was ammonia that you were experiencing, although that's a hefty amount of fish that you added at once (not likely to be a problem if the tank is established, especially with plants).

Fish exposed to ammonia usually don't exhibit the kinds of symptoms that are indicated here. They will usually be gasping at the surface instead and will show some signs of redness, especially around the gill areas (ammonia "burns"). You'll also see signs of elevated ammonia levels in the water also...

Good to know that your fish have finally settled down.


----------

